# New Mexico Antelope



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

He's a dandy! Congrats


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice Congrats Sir


----------



## WannaXbe (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice! Really tall!


----------



## dusterdemon (Jan 5, 2015)

Great looking mount.


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

That’s a banger!!


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Great buck!


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Beautiful!


----------



## Isaac EL B (Jan 22, 2021)

Mogollon26 said:


> Just getting this back from taxidermist. Really happy with it.
> View attachment 7427714
> View attachment 7427715
> View attachment 7427716


----------



## Isaac EL B (Jan 22, 2021)

Mogollon26 said:


> Just getting this back from taxidermist. Really happy with it.
> View attachment 7427714
> View attachment 7427715
> View attachment 7427716


THIS IS A REALLY NICE MOUNT, I LIVE IN THE ABQ AREA, WHAT TAXEDRMIST DID YOU END UP USING?


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Absolutely a Beauty 
Cheers


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Damn that side view compared to the front totally different looking goat! Congrats that's a dandy!


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

Nice mount. Good job getting close enough on him.


----------



## RJR (Mar 9, 2007)

What did the antelope score?


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

azjim said:


> Nice mount. Good job getting close enough on him.


I agree! I was in ALB, NM several years ago. Saw several pronghorns on the way to Fort Union. Magnificent animals!


----------

